# Ezy-Lift hive truck from Mann Lake



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

*Great for moving hives, supers*

I have one of these and it has saved my back a few times - so is well worth the money. I think M. Bush has a couple of modifications for it (check his web site). The only thing I would add is hand brakes for going up/down hills and/or ramps, and a higher back to help stabilize tall hives.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Anyone ever used this hive truck?

Yes.

>Just curious about pros and cons.

Interestingly I saw an old one almost exactly like it and obviously homemade and obviously made decades ago at Lusby's...

As mentioned it needed a higher back and the angle wasn't right for mediums, although it was nice for deeps. I made some modifications:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beescarts.htm

I just ordered Walter T. Kelley's dual wheel nose truck too...


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Many of my deep and mediums have cleats instead of hand holds. Will this unit work with cleats? 

My main reason for using the hive truck would be to move hives onto some trailers when I move them for pollination using a ramp on the trailer. 

I'm not sure how brakes could be added but it sounds like a nice feature.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Many of my deep and mediums have cleats instead of hand holds. Will this unit work with cleats? 

I haven't tried it. There wouldn't be anything to stop the boxes from sliding forward, but then you are leaning them back anyway. I think it would work. The arms would slide under the cleats.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

If you've modified your mann lake unit to handle mediums, can it still handle deeps?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>can it still handle deeps?

Yes. You have to move the axle down.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I added a picture of my latest cart:
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/WalterTKellyTruck.jpg


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Wow, duelies!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you want to pick up six full supers, that could be as much as 400 pounds...


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

Michael Bush said:


> I added a picture of my latest cart:
> http://www.bushfarms.com/images/WalterTKellyTruck.jpg


I like this dolly from Walter Kelley. It works great with drip trays from Brushy Mountain.


----------

